# MGG Evergreen Tyton Trainer



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I needed to solve a logistics problem, the shooters I intend to take to ECST this year are being shipping out to Peppermack so they arrive early and safely (also to avoid TSA and checked baggage). This leaves me with no Tytons to train with while they are in transit and otherwise away from me.

No fear, I made myself a quick trainer. Two stacked OTT Tapped Tab Tyton frames spaced with a green liner makes up the majority of the frame (like my M&G 204 revolver). The outside handle scales are made from a scrap of pearl teal/evergreen Kirinite, split down the middle to make two 1/8" thick scales. These were shaped and sanded to 400 grit and then buffed with a 10,000 grit sponge.

The frame itself I felt needed bit of jazzing up since it was kind of simple so I milled down the handles of bot sides with a 1/4" ball end mill.

I'll be able to shoot right up till I leave with something with similar weight and ergonomics to my M&G 204 .125 Special.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

If that ever needs a new home, you know where to find me. : )

That is a beautiful frame, love the green scales.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Man, shes a beaut!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

took it out for session tonite.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the color,......of course that's my color. I guess you won't be needing this trainer after ECST,.......let me know.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Woooooo9ooooooooooooooow. I love this one! Seriously, so beautiful.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a very classy looking shooter! Love that kirinite!!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Nice!!! LBH2


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I guess my attempts to keep it simple to quicken production proved fruitful!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Does it come in neon green?


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. Fantastic looking shooter. The color and shape of that thing is outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Does it come in neon green?


Yup. Sorta. It's a black and neon green swirl.

Here's my plastics off cut drawer.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Does it come in neon green?
> ...


I know what scales I will be requesting on mine.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow dude. I's sickening how quick you pump out awesome slingshots. Almost unfair.... Actually, completely unfair. Boo sir. Boo to you.

Also, good luck, that looks like a target smasher for sure.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow dude. I's sickening how quick you pump out awesome slingshots. Almost unfair.... Actually, completely unfair. Boo sir. Boo to you.

Also, good luck, that looks like a target smasher for sure.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Geez Eric, you have the metabolism of a hummingbird - do you ever slow down? No, never mind, I hope you keep this up for years and years. *


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> The frame itself I felt needed bit of jazzing up since it was kind of simple so I milled down the handles of bot sides with a 1/4" ball end mill.


Hi Metropolicity,

Next time you want to jazz up a Tyton just jazz one over to the good ol' jazz and it will be jazzed up naturally!

Kidding aside, I realy like the basic design of the Tyton, then I like how you choose the materials and how you compose them into realy nice compositions.

I also admire your craftmaship and devotion to the details - amazing!

cheers... jazz


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

WOW!

The scales look awesome!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I like a lot but I cant stop thinking about, how her shorter pocket sister would looks like?

/&%$ Translator cant express what I want


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a huge problem guys...she shoots so nice, almost more comfortable than my M&G 204 .125 haha.

I just packed it up along with my other shooters to ECST, guess I'll be training with my other Tyton 



Peter Recuas said:


> I like a lot but I cant stop thinking about, how her shorter pocket sister, would look like?


A baby Tyton would be neat! let me see if I can get it done.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow eric total super awesome ..I am really liking that shooter..Hope you will be making more that will be for sale....boy O boy I would like

one for my collection...Excellenr craftsmanship from a Mastermaker AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I plan on getting one of the double core tabbed Tytons.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

wow ! looks more like a masterpiece than a quickly made trainer, kudos.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GHT said:


> wow ! looks more like a masterpiece than a quickly made trainer, kudos.


Considering the revolver took me 7 hours...this 1 hour adventure was short 

I have a problem, and I already rectified it, it shot better than the revolver after 2 days of shooting, so I packed it up and put in the box to ECST. I have another tyton frame to train with


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> > wow ! looks more like a masterpiece than a quickly made trainer, kudos.
> ...


I need to reach that level of "1 hour adventure = 1 awesome slingshot"!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

The milling is a really nice touch to the frame, awesome work mate.


----------

